# Kubota RTV 1100 with plow



## DCGUDE (Nov 5, 2010)

We are considering purchasing a Kubota 1100 with plow from the dealer for a large property with wide sidewalks. I'm not sure the manufacturer of the plow but it looks stock from the factory. We have used ATV's in the past but are considering the upgrade. The unit with the plow is approx. $21,000. ouch! Never having used one of these units -
How well does it plow? Is it stable? The plow that comes with it looks wimpy?
Thanks for the feed back. DCG


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam them there are pricey toys aren't they? id be thinking fleet of atvs for that coin lol


----------



## NitroX5 (Aug 24, 2010)

IPLOWSNO-

I just purchased a RTV1100 with a Boss V plow this year for cleaning my c-store lot plus doing some residental. 
First for the RTV--you will absolutly love it.Thumbs Up They are built like a tank. I have plowed 3 times so far, all 8+ inch snow falls, and have not run out of power or traction. You will love the cab for heat. If I were you, I would suggest the front and rear work lights as the plow will cover up the regular headlights. I would say the only problem that I see is the sudden stop and hard shifting from the hydro tranny. I solved the problem by ordering the coast valve which made it a COMPLETE joy to drive.
Plow--I would suggest getting the Boss plow or even the Blizzard plow. When I looked at the one that Kubota sells (Curtis), like you said it appears to be quite cheap and the lift height is horrible. You will have to really push it back a ways to start so that you don't run out of room. The Boss plow has the best lift height (higher than a truck and I can prove it) in this category. Boss doesn't make a mount for the RTV1100 yet, but the mount for the 900 can made to fit the 1100 quite easily. Both the Boss and the Blizzard come in a straight blade but Boss also comes with a V blade.
You can see pics of my setup under this category under the tag for Kubota 1100 w/ Boss V Plow. If you have any questions at all, please feel free to ask me.


----------

